
Why simple is better: people need to know what they are buying - tomasien
http://istommydrunk.svbtle.com/why-simple-is-better-people-need-to-know-what-they-are-buying
======
Outdoorsman
The author makes some very strong points...well worth a read...two caught my
attention:

1} A solid performing "pared down" product is often more easily adopted by new
consumers...simple intuitive use hastens understanding and speeds
fluency...additional features can be added later, slowly... (e.g., Burban is
pared down, becomes Instagram; Google focuses on becoming the most reliable
search engine, it's pared down UI is simple and intuitive.)

2} Don't worry about pleasing everybody...app "home runs" are rare...work on
pleasing a smaller niche crowd, establish a following by delivering a quality
product...scaling comes later if you're lucky...

His advice on dating profiles is worth a read, but I won't spoil it by
commenting...

